# UAD Opal synth



## Pier (Oct 18, 2022)

Anyone using this? Sounds fantastic.



Shame UAD are forcing users to either own the hardware or buy into the subscription to be able to use it.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 19, 2022)

Yup 👍🏻….haven’t gotten into programming it yet but sonically its on POINT….REALLY great sounding oscillators (not surprisingly ,uad is always on point)


----------



## Pier (Nov 12, 2022)




----------

